# Which do you prefer - 622 or 722?



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I searched and read till my eyes are sore and still don't have an answer.
I have a 622 and a 942 that just died.
I'm trying to decide what to replace the 942 with.
Another 622 or a 722.
Help me out here.
Those of you that have tried both. Your thoughts please??


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> I searched and read till my eyes are sore and still don't have an answer.
> I have a 622 and a 942 that just died.
> I'm trying to decide what to replace the 942 with.
> Another 622 or a 722.
> ...


I have both. As far as I can tell they are identical except that the 622 has a silver case and the 722 a black case, and the 722 has a larger hard drive so it can store more programs.


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

bbomar said:


> I have both. As far as I can tell they are identical except that the 622 has a silver case and the 722 a black case, and the 722 has a larger hard drive so it can store more programs.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Three differences:

1. 622 has 320GB HDD - 722 has 500GB HDD.
2. 622 can download SD VOD ONLY - 722 can download HD VOD.
3. 622 is silver - 722 is black.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I believe they use the same software, too. From what I've read, the only significant difference is in hard drive capacity.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> I searched and read till my eyes are sore and still don't have an answer.
> I have a 622 and a 942 that just died.
> I'm trying to decide what to replace the 942 with.
> Another 622 or a 722.
> ...


Unless the 622 is an exceptional deal, go for the ViP722. 
But, it does show dust.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes the function identically... 722 is a bit more feature proof if the VC-1 capability is used.. Like someone said, unless there is a big price difference go with the 722.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a bias for black. So 722.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New chips used in the 722 also, more advanced.
And you could install 500 GB disk into 622; it will works, but as ViP622.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I have been with E* for over a year now and I have been very pleased overall. I have the 622 which I lease. I'm wondering, when it craps out on me will they send me a 722 to replace it or a refurbished 622? And if I opt for a 722 replacement, does anyone know how much they would charge me extra?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

shortspark said:


> I have been with E* for over a year now and I have been very pleased overall. I have the 622 which I lease. I'm wondering, when it craps out on me will they send me a 722 to replace it or a refurbished 622? And if I opt for a 722 replacement, does anyone know how much they would charge me extra?


You will receive a refurbished ViP622. If you qualify for an equipment upgrade via Dish'n It Up, the current cost would be $149 up front with $100 credit giving you a net cost of $49. The $100 credit may be $10/mo. for ten months applied to your invoice.


----------



## Blue Sky Bob (Jan 5, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> You will receive a refurbished ViP622. If you qualify for an equipment upgrade via Dish'n It Up, the current cost would be $149 up front with $100 credit giving you a net cost of $49. The $100 credit may be $10/mo. for ten months applied to your invoice.


Just had my HD fail on my 622
Called support no way too repair, data on it lost.
Upgrade to 722 would be $199 minus a Mail In rebate of $100.
The RUB is would reset the clock for another 18 month contract.
I am on month 13 of my current contract and want to keep my options open, so I opted for a 622 replacement and will go with the external HD.

Bob


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks a bunch guys.
A 722 is on its way to me.
$49 after rebate is not a bad deal at all.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Unless the 622 is an exceptional deal, go for the ViP722.
> But, it does show dust.





DustoMan said:


> I have a bias for black. So 722.


Sorry, had to chuckle at these two.

It reminds me when I was first married. The wife and I were picking out an iron. Naturally I picked up the one that had the most steam holes and settings.

My wife promptly put it back for one that was about the same price but half the features. Why - because the colors of the iron matched the ironing board better - go figure :lol:

I guess I am not a matching color kind of guy ...


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Three differences:
> 
> 1. 622 has 320GB HDD - 722 has 500GB HDD.
> *2. 622 can download SD VOD ONLY - 722 can download HD VOD.*
> 3. 622 is silver - 722 is black.


Anyone know why #2 is true above? Can't only be due to HD space, right?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah i would also like to know if #2 is true . so far my vip622 after 1 1/2 years as been great to me.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Tulsa1 said:


> Thanks a bunch guys.
> A 722 is on its way to me.
> $49 after rebate is not a bad deal at all.


Actually, this is what I went with too ...

I could have gotten the 622 for free ($99 upfront and then the rebate), but the 722 has almost double the hard drive size. Granted, the 622 can support external hard drives, but that is after an activation fee (something like $40) and the cost of an external hard drive ($100 to $200+ depending on size). For $50 going with the 722, I figure that is my extra drive. Seriously, if I ever fill this guy up ... I need a life


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

tcooper185 said:


> Anyone know why #2 is true above? Can't only be due to HD space, right?


There was a flaw in the VC-1 programming on the chip in the 622.

The 722 has the corrected chip and will do HD-VOD.


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

i got my 622 for 99.00 and then i get 10 months of credit of 10.00 so free


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> There was a flaw in the VC-1 programming on the chip in the 622.
> 
> The 722 has the corrected chip and will do HD-VOD.


HD Movies by VOD compressed in MPEG-2 or MPEG-4 [H.264] should be OK for 622. Perhaps only those in VC-1 doesn't available for 622 ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All I know is that HD-VOD is not available on the 622 and it is on the 722 and Dish said it was a flaw in the chipset.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually, for 622 users unfamiliar with the 722, it's an unfair question.  

It's a lot like dissing D* (or E* for that matter) without actually having experienced it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have both and I perfer the 722 over the 622 because of the chip set seems to make the sd channels look much sharper on my hdtv than the 622. The 722 has more recording space at 55 hd hours or 350 sd hours. The 722 has black outer case vs the silver on the 622. The 722 might have the right chip for hd video on demand but so far have not seen any of the videos in hd yet loaded to my receiver via DISH.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Found the upgrade. We have until 1/31. So for $149-$100Rebate=$49, there is an upgrade. I own both my 622's. Do I own the 722's after the upgrade? I also have my old 721's in the closet that I had before I bought the 622's. Can I use those for the upgrade to 722's?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Owner of 622 could change internal disk to some WD or Seagate 500 GB disks and have same 55 hrs of HD recordings.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Owner of 622 could change internal disk to some WD or Seagate 500 GB disks and have same 55 hrs of HD recordings.


Surely this isn't as simple as swapping the disks out. Wouldn't there be additional software and/or configuration required?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Surely it is simple as just replace HDD in the DVR.
No additional software or/and reconfiguring by owner required.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> There was a flaw in the VC-1 programming on the chip in the 622.
> 
> The 722 has the corrected chip and will do HD-VOD.


I have been working with E* Engineering to fix my 622 but they were unable to fix it. They were going to send me a new 622, but I asked about upgrading to a 722 because of the above, and here is their response:

"We don't have HD VOD available yet but when we do we will not be using VC-1 so the information posted isn't entirely correct."

Therefore, they are sending me another 622. Just wanted to share this info.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I would guess they will use H.264 which is open source and avoid any possible royalty issues.


----------

